# Wellington Dam mural by Guido Van Helten



## mellowyellow (Feb 19, 2021)

Guido Van Helten's mural on the Wellington Dam wall in Collie.(ABC South West: Anthony Pancia)



_A massive mural painted on the side of a dam wall is already a tourist magnet for a small coal-mining town in the South West of WA.
Lead artist Guido Van Helten said the finishing touches were still being put on the 8,000-square-metre mural, which was officially unveiled yesterday (Friday)….._

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02-20/worlds-largest-dam-mural-unveiled-near-collie/13169742


----------



## Devi (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow -- nice!  I take it that Collie is in Australia?


----------

